# Gnade für die Grundel



## kati48268 (7. September 2015)

Aus der aktuellen Anglerpraxis-Ausgabe
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/september-2015/gnade-fuer-die-grundel.html

*Gnade für die Grundel*
​ 
An einem sehr  stark beangelten Platz am Dortmund-Ems-Kanal muss ich leider immer  wieder Bilder sehen, die mir gar nicht gefallen:
Manche Kollegen behandeln gefangene Grundeln mit einer rohen und verächtlichen Art, die ich erschreckend und abstossend finde.
Am Wegesrand liegende, tot oder gar lebend weggeworfene Grundeln sind beschämend ...für uns alle.
Beschreibungen was man so sieht, bevor sie 'entsorgt' werden, erspare ich mir.







Klar,  die sind seit einigen Jahren auch bei uns zu einer Plage geworden.  Friedfisch- oder Aalangeln ist mancherorts sehr kompliziert, wenig  erfolgreich oder gar unmöglich.

Trotzdem sind es Fische wie alle anderen auch, wie die anderen erwünschten & nicht erwünschten Fänge.
Lebende Wesen.





In offenen Gewässern wie dem Kanalnetz, macht das Entfernen invasiver Individuen durch Angler keinen Sinn. 
Daran  zu glauben, dass man als einzelner Angler oder auch mit einer Gruppe  Angler Einfluss auf Grundelbestände haben kann, ist schlichtweg  lächerlich.

Um mögliche strafrechtliche Aspekte (Tierquälerei) 
oder mögliche Sanktionen von Bewirtschaftern (Kartenentzug oder Ähnliches) geht es mir gar nicht.
Auch nicht darum, was Nichtangler, die so etwas mitbekommen oder solche 'Hinterlassenschaften' sehen, wohl über uns denken.

*Solches Verhalten ist eines Anglers unwürdig!*
Darum geht es primär.

Sie sind nun mal da & werden bleiben.
Vielleicht bringen sie Ökosysteme durcheinander, aber irgendwann ordnen sich diese wieder von selbst. 

Vielleicht mit weniger Weissfischen als zuvor, vielleicht mit deutlich besseren Raubfischanteilen.
Ganz nebenbei: menschliches Handeln ist der Grund für die Grundel-Invasion.

An  einem einzelnen Individuum seine Wut abzulassen, dass das Angeln nicht  mehr so funktioniert wie vor einigen Jahren ist dumm und unmenschlich.

Somit möchte ich an dieser Stelle dafür plädieren:
*Behandel auch Grundeln genauso waidgerecht wie alle anderen Fische!*
- Entnimm die, die du verwenden kannst, ob als Mahlzeit, KöFi, Tierfutter,… 
- und setz die anderen genauso schonend zurück wie andere ungewollte Fänge, 
- es sei denn der Bewirtschafter schreibt dir etwas anderes vor.

  Dass das Einschalten von Herz & Hirn wiederum auch bedeutet, dass  man keine Grundeln in andere Gewässer einschleppt, z.B. durch Verwndung  als KöFis dort, muss ich nicht erwähnen, oder?!


Teil 2, _ Grundeln sind geil_, folgt.


----------



## Polarfuchs (7. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

 ...freue mich schon auf den nächsten Teil!


----------



## Meefo 46 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Moin .

Guter Beitrag.

Wenn jeder Mensch jedes Lebewesen so behandeln würde wie er 

selbst behandelt werden möchte wäre alles gut.


Gruss Jochen.

Ps...Meine Hoffnung.


----------



## Franky (7. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Auch wenn ich keiner Grundel eine Träne hinterherweine - es gibt halt Dinge, die sich partout nicht gehören!


----------



## captn-ahab (7. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Guter Beitrag.
> 
> ...



Also ich fände haken, filettieren und braten jetzt nicht sooo prickelnd 

Grundeln quälen ist aber ein no go...ganz klar.


----------



## angelmatze0970 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Solch ein Verhalten ist Wasser auf die Mühlen der sogenannten Tierschützer.
Und nachher wird rumgeheult.
Geht gar nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Naja das man die vernünftig töten sollte ist klar...sehe es aber nicht so eng, wenn manche die am Wasser entsorgen. Ist keine Verschwendung nur weil sie dann nicht mehr für die menschliche Nahrung verwendet werden. Tiere freuen sich auch über die Nahrungsquelle oder sie dienen Pflanzen als Nährstoff.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*



> Ist keine Verschwendung nur weil sie dann nicht mehr für die menschliche Nahrung verwendet werden.


naja, man kann schon ,wenn man will - und die schmecken auch noch..
[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]


----------



## Lajos1 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Hallo,

klar schmecken die, gehören ja zu den Barschverwandten und das sind nunmal, egal ob aus Süss- oder Salzwasser mit die besten Speisefische.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## meet (7. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Hi,

ich habe fest vor beim nächsten Ansitz die Grundeln vor Ort zu fritieren. Das ist geschmacklich wahrscheinlich ganz ok.:m

Grüße Matthias


----------



## grubenreiner (7. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

#6#6#6

so ist es, Kati.

Fisch ist Fisch und hat denselben Respekt verdient.
Egal ob nervige Grundel oder Meterhecht.
Oder auch: egal ob Zielfisch oder Beifang.

Leider gibt es dieses Phänomen schon länger auch mit anderen Fischarten. Karpfenangler die nervige Brachsen rausheben, mit trockenen Händen anfassen und 2m zurück werfen obwohl Kescher und Abhakmatte für den Zielfisch bereit stehen. 
Forellenangler die den gar so verschrienen Döbel in der Hecke entsorgen aber die Forelle gar nicht erst aus dem Wasser heben um sie zu schonen.
etc. pp.
Leider alles schon gesehen, jedesmal kotzen gewollt wenn dann noch absolute Uneinsicht aufgrund der Rüge herschten.

Zum Thema Grundel zurück: Ich hatte erst einmal das "Vergnügen" an einem Grundelgewässer zu fischen. Ich finde es nicht zuviel verlangt ein Priest neben den Ruten bereit liegen zu haben und mit einem kurzen Schlag die Grundel ins jenseits zu befördern wenn man sie nicht zurück tun will oder darf. Das is ne Sache von 3 sek., man hat sie zum Abhaken ja eh schon in der Hand.

Und wer sie nicht zurück tun darf oder will und auch keine Köderfische, kulinarischen Experiumente oder Hühnerfutter braucht der kann mit dem identischen Kraftaufwand eines Wurfs in die Hecke die tote Grundel genausogut in Richtung Wasser werfen. Nahrung für die Wasserorganismen, keine Kadaver am Ufer.


Wäre da nur nicht die Dummheit, die Ignoranz und die Faulheit so verbreitet.......


----------



## Lajos1 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Hallo grubenreiner,

gebe Dir voll recht, man muss jeden Fisch so schonend wie möglich behandeln. Wenn bei uns im Verein jemand einen Fisch ins Gewässer zurückwirft riskiert er eine Verwarnung und im Wiederholungsfall ist der Schein für das laufende Jahr erst mal weg.

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Ich finde, man sollte auch Grundeln anständig abschlagen, wenn man sie nicht lebendig zurücksetzen kann/will - das ist ein Fisch wie jeder andere.

Danach entweder selbst essen, zurück ins Wasser damit (wird dann gefressen - evtl. sogar von den Grundelkollegen) oder halt möglichst unauffällig vergraben.

Die paar Sekunden, um ne Grundel anständig zu töten, sollten einfach drin sein.

Insofern finde ich Katis Initiative sehr gut.

Ich bin ganz bestimmt kein bambiverkuschelter Tierschutzfreak, Ethikfanatiker oder devoter Außenwirkungsarschkriecher. Aber einfach mal so für jedermann sichtbar verrecken lassen muss echt nicht sein.

Jeglichen "Zielfischrassismus" finde ich komplett daneben - völlig egal, ob Döbel beim Forellenangeln, Grundel beim Aalangeln, Brassen beim Karpfenangeln, Kleinbarsch beim Schleienangeln etc. Gilt auch für Krebse/Krabben usw. 

Ich denke, dass solches Verhalten auch von der IMO immer stärker werdenden Zielfischfixierung kommt.

Da sind die Krampfhaft-Scheuklappis dann sozusagen "beleidigt", wenn der Wunschautomat nicht das "Bestellte" ausspuckt.

Auch wenn einige Massenvorkommen-Viecher zweifellos nerven, muss man sie nicht mit Absicht mies behandeln - die können schließlich nix dafür, dass sie nunmal da sind.

Ein gewisser Respekt sollte da IMO schon vorhanden sein.

Zudem:

Grundelkadaver am Ufer kommen halt in puncto Anti-Angler-Stimmung IMO sogar  noch übler als zweifelsfrei identifizierbarer Anglermüll (leere  Madendosen etc.)... 

Insbesondere an (städtischen) Stellen mit viel  Publikumsverkehr.


----------



## Andal (8. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

So ein kleines, totes Fischchen, im Frühjahr einzel unter jedem Tomatenpflänzchen vergraben, ergibt eine Düngergabe, die ihres Gleichen sucht. So schöne Tomaten hattet ihr noch nie. Biologischer geht es nicht und sinnvoll ist es auch.

Nur mal so als Beisipiel, was man unter sinnvoller Verwertung auch verstehen kann.


----------



## kati48268 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ... zurück ins Wasser damit (wird dann gefressen - evtl. sogar von den Grundelkollegen) ...


Ich hab mir ein paar Grundels ins Aquarium gepackt um die mal näher zu beobachten.

Sind ungemein aggressiv untereinander, das ist ein permanentes scheuchen und beissen, wenn sie sich zu sehr auf die Pelle rücken.

Dazu echte Platzhirsche. Zu 2 Grundeln setzte ich 5 neue dazu. Die Alteingesessenen nahmen sich die Größte davon so lange zur Brust bis sie am nächsten Tag hin war.
Eine ganz Kleine scheint gefressen worden zu sein, ich seh sie jedenfalls gar nicht mehr.

ABER: zumindest im Aquarium fressen die ihre toten Artgenossen in keinster Weise an! |bigeyes
Hab bewusst auch mal 'ne Tote länger liegen lassen & den Rest auch Kohldampf schieben lassen... nix! Nicht mal die Augen raus oder so.
Das hat mich echt erstaunt, läuft es doch schon bei ganz normalen Aquariumfischen ganz anders.
Ob das in der Natur aber auch so ist, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Andal (8. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Dafür gibts ja dann die Wollis, die ziehen sich alles rein. Krieg der Aliens eben.


----------



## grubenreiner (8. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ob das in der Natur aber auch so ist, keine Ahnung.



Also ich hatte auf ganze Grundeln und auf Grundelfetzen dann auch größere Grundel als Fang. Insofern ging ich eigentlich davon aus.
Aber sehr interessant deine Beobachtungen. danke.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Ja sie nerven #q

es sind aber, meiner Ansicht nach, auch schöne und interessante Fische |bigeyes

und dennoch und deshalb sollte man sie auch wie alle anderen Fische behandeln.:s

Wer das nicht macht, geht gewiss auch mit anderen Fischen nicht weidgerecht um. |splat2:


----------



## Franky (8. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*



Andal schrieb:


> So ein kleines, totes Fischchen, im Frühjahr einzel unter jedem Tomatenpflänzchen vergraben, ergibt eine Düngergabe, die ihres Gleichen sucht. So schöne Tomaten hattet ihr noch nie. Biologischer geht es nicht und sinnvoll ist es auch.
> 
> Nur mal so als Beisipiel, was man unter sinnvoller Verwertung auch verstehen kann.



Warum hat der Fischer in Rerik wohl die besten Tomaten...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (8. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein paar Grundels ins Aquarium gepackt um die mal näher zu beobachten.
> 
> Sind ungemein aggressiv untereinander, das ist ein permanentes scheuchen und beissen, wenn sie sich zu sehr auf die Pelle rücken.
> 
> ...




Das ist ja mal interessant zu lesen.

Zum Thema gebe ich dir in allen belangen recht.
Eine Grundel ist ein Fisch wie jeder andere und sollte auch so behandelt werden.

Mich hat es damals als Jungendlicher schon tierisch genervt als das gleiche mit den Welsen gemacht wurde.  Wenn Entnahmepflicht besteht, ist es klar, abschlagen und fertig. Aber bei keiner Pflicht spricht doch nichts dagegen die wieder zurückzusetzen. Wir Angler ändern da eh nichts dran, da müssten schon andere Maßnahmen her um eine Art komplett aus den Gewässern zu bekommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Wahre Worte Kati, #6

aber wohl auch vergebliche. Welsstreichler, Karpfenküsser, Zanderfummler, Lebendköfiablehner etc. - in der fanatischen Form - haben sich längst derart weit von der Natur entfremdet, wie die Bambifraktion auf der anderen Seite der Front.

Die bekommen den Spagat nicht hin, wenn jemand wie z.B. ich Fische als schwimmendes Gemüse bezeichne, das "betäuben" von Fischen vor dem töten für Bullshit halte und den Einsatz des lebenden Köfis befürworte, gleichzeitig Respekt vor dem Leben haben kann und sollte. 

Im Wasser haben nur noch die Lieblinge eine Daseinsberechtigung, völlig gleich ob damit ein ökologisches Verbrechen begangen wird. 

Angler, die sich so nennen dürften, sind offenbar eine aussterbende Art. Fischfänger gibt es noch viele.


----------



## phirania (9. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein paar Grundels ins Aquarium gepackt um die mal näher zu beobachten.
> 
> Sind ungemein aggressiv untereinander, das ist ein permanentes scheuchen und beissen, wenn sie sich zu sehr auf die Pelle rücken.
> 
> ...



Bei dem guten Katzenfutter das die bei dir bekommen kein Wunder...
Aber mal im Ernst in der freien Wildbahn,sprich Kanal habe ich selbst erlebt das die sich gegenseitig auf fressen.
Schon ein paarmal getestet.|rolleyes
Ansonsten gebe ich dir voll Recht,jedes Lebewesen sollte mit Respekt behandelt werden.
Und wer weiß schon ob die nicht einmal wichtig werden für unsere Natur.
Los werden wir die eh nicht mehr,es findet sich immer eine Nische in der Natur.
Das gleiche,ist doch mit den Kamber Krebsen geschehen.
Haben die Einheimischen Edelkrebse verdrängt aus unseren Gewässern.
Die werden wir auch nicht wieder los.               
Aber Krebse sind nun mal wichtig für die Gewässer.
Also haben die eine Nische gefüllt.
Ich gehe halt mal davon aus,das die Grundeln dies auch schaffen werden.
Egal wie unbeliebt die bei den Anglern ist.
Damit müßen wir wohl leben...#c


----------



## Andal (9. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Wobei ich aber jetzt auf Anhieb keine Art wüßte, die durch die Grundeln verdrängt wird/wurde. Sie sind zwar bisweilen lästig, haben sich aber nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung als Köderfisch sehr gut bewährt. Die Barsche an unserem Vereinssee nehmen sie, im Mittelwasser angeboten, ohne jede Hemmung.


----------



## W-Lahn (9. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*



Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich aber jetzt auf Anhieb keine Art wüßte, die durch die Grundeln verdrängt wird/wurde. Sie sind zwar bisweilen lästig, haben sich aber nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung als Köderfisch sehr gut bewährt. Die Barsche an unserem Vereinssee nehmen sie, im Mittelwasser angeboten, ohne jede Hemmung.



Ich habe keinen wissenschaftlichen Beleg, aber gefühlt gibt es kaum noch Kaulbarsche  und Schrätzer. Vor der Grundelproblematik haben Kaulbarsche und Schrätzer einem das Aal-Angeln in Grundelmanier "versüßt" - nur auf Pflanzliche Köder sind sie nicht gegangen, im Gegensatz zur Grundel...


----------



## Andal (9. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Sei es, wie es will. Wir werden uns arrangieren müssen und ändern können wir es sowieso nicht mehr. Aber bitte mit Anstand!


----------



## kati48268 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*



Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich aber jetzt auf Anhieb keine Art wüßte, die durch die Grundeln verdrängt wird/wurde.


Belege hab ich für so was auch nicht.
Ich vermute es aber.

Die natürliche Nahrung für Kleinfische muss seit dem massenhaften Auftreten durch deutlich mehr Münder geteilt werden.
Dazu werden die durch ihr aggressives Auftreten Kleinstfische auch kräftig scheuchen, von der Futtersuche abhalten, gar fressen,... und vermutlich auch Laich fressen.


----------



## Jose (9. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

hier am rhein sind die wollhandkrabben ziemlich verschwunden.
im zeitlichen zusammenhang!


----------



## Andal (9. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Was aber nicht zwangsläufig einen Nachteil bedeuten muss. Gerade die Arten, die gerne mal zu einem Kümmerwuchs neigen, tut es manchmal sehr gut, wenn nicht der komplette Nachwuchs durchkommt. Bei Weißfischen ist es ja bekannt, dass sie gerade dort sehr groß werden können, wo auch der Fraßdruck stark auf ihnen lastet. - Man wird es ja sehen.


----------



## phirania (9. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...x.html&usg=AFQjCNEVp7XEJ4bP2mUqC9cI6gykumRDdA


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Die Grundel gibts etwa seit letztem Jahr bei uns, hatte sich aber noch nicht so weit ausgebreitet. Im letzten Jahr beangelte ich einen Kanal und hatte bis etwa 15km Richtung Weser Grundeln am Haken.,.weiter weg war nichts mit Grundeln. Seit diesem Jahr haben die auch meinen Stammplatz erreicht, der etwa 30km von der Weser entfernt ist. Es sind auch nicht vereinzelt Grundeln, sondern massenweise. 

Seit die Grundel da ist gibts hier so gut wie keine Brassen mehr und auch die anderen Weissfische sind weniger geworden, bis auf die Lauben. Meine Beobachtung und auch andere Angler, die hier regelmäßig angeln sehen das so. Nun könnte man meinen, das man es nicht sagen kann weil bevor ein anderer Fisch am Haken ist eine Grundel beisst aber dem ist nicht so. Ich nehme Madenbündel als Köder und die können von den meisten Grundeln noch nicht bewältigt werden (sind i.d.R. noch klein, bis fingerlang)

Ich hasse die Viecher, vor allem aber auch die Menschen, die diese Invasion erst möglich gemacht haben. Für jeden Mist gibts Vorschriften, Sicherheitsbestimmungen, Kontrollen, Naturschutzgeblödel usw nur hier hat mans schleifen lassen. War doch logisch das man sich über internationale Gewässer andere Arten einschleppt die nicht gut für die Natur sind...


----------



## kati48268 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Das Tor für die Viecher wurde mit dem Bau des Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanals geöffnet, die direkte, schiffbare Verbindung zum Schwarzen Meer.
Da musst du dich schon postum bei FJS bedanken


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*



Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich aber jetzt auf Anhieb keine Art wüßte, die durch die Grundeln verdrängt wird/wurde. Sie sind zwar bisweilen lästig, haben sich aber nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung als Köderfisch sehr gut bewährt. Die Barsche an unserem Vereinssee nehmen sie, im Mittelwasser angeboten, ohne jede Hemmung.



Ist hier meinem Eindruck nach ebenfalls so. Es scheint als hätte die Grundel irgendeine freie Nische für sich erschlossen. Gründlinge, Koppen, Schlammpeitzger o.ä. wurden schon vor dem Grundelaufkommen nicht gesichtet.

Der Supergau der invasiden und alles verdrängenden Art ist hier jedenfalls nicht eingetreten. Ich willl hier nicht so weit gehen die Grundel als Bereicherung für unsere Gewässer anzusehen, auch wenn der ein oder andere Haubentaucher mir hier widersprechen würde. Die Haubentaucher  jedenfalls gründeln hier inzwischen im Flachwasser zwischen den Enten und scheinen gefallen an den Einwanderern gefunden zu haben.

Eine Aufforderung zum Überdenken gewohnter Angelmethoden bringt der Einzug der Grundeln wohl oder übel mit sich. Wer stur seine Naturköder am Kleinsthaken auf festem Grund anbietet, wird sich an die Grundeln gewöhnen müssen.


----------



## grubenreiner (9. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Ich vermute stark dass man den Effekt der Grundeln erst in einigen jahren bemerken wird. Die für uns interessanten Friedfische werden von der Grundel schließlich nicht angegangen, nur deren Laich und Nachwuchs.
Könnte mir (schweren herzens) schon vorstellen dass dann sehr dünne Jahrgänge folgen werden wenn die Grundeln da ordentlich aufräumen und zusätzlich noch die Nahrung streitig machen.


----------



## meet (28. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Hi,

kleines Update für diejenigen, die es interessiert:

Hatte am Wochenende wieder ein paar mittelgroße Grundeln als Beifang. Habe Sie direkt nach dem Entschuppen und Ausnehmen mit Salz,Pfeffer und Mehl "gewürzt" und vor Ort fritiert, um Sie danach im Ganzen (ohne Kopf) zu essen.

Fazit: Geschmacklich war es zwar keine super Delikatesse, aber es war schon in Ordnung. Ich denke, da geht noch was.

Im Übrigen hab ich festgestellt, dass man den Grundelbeifang schon minimieren kann. Habe mit 2 Maden auf 12er Haken 50cm über Grund gefischt. Sie bissen zwar drauf, hatten jedoch nur auf eine Made gebissen und daher nicht am Haken gehangen. Ein Patentrezept ist das allerdings nicht.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## Korallenplaty (28. September 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Also bei mir an den Ruhrgebietskanälen kann man teilweise absolut gar nicht mehr angeln. Im klaren Wasser haben wir den Köder absinken lassen und bevor er auf Grund aufgekommen ist hing eine Grundel dran.

Ja sogar auf blanken Haken haben sie gebissen...

Auftreiben ist nach meiner Erfahrung nicht hilfreich. Tagsüber kann man nicht mal mehr mit einem Köderfischangeln.
Dieser ist nach wenigen Sekunden völlig zerfetzt, manchmal bleiben sogar Miniaturexemplare hängen.

Was ich beobachtet habe, dass andere Köfis viel mehr attackiert werden als wenn ich eine Grundel verwende.
Habe mit Grundel als Köfi ohnehin noch nie etwas gefangen, probiere es aber immer und immer wieder, da andere völlig überzeugt sind. 

Ja Grundeln nerven, selbst Nachts. Kaulbarsche habe ich seit fast 3 Jahren übrigens nicht mehr gefangen. 

Aber ist das ein Grund so mit ihnen umzugehen? Auch ich kriege innerlich zu viel, wenn meine mittlerweile schwer erarbeiteten Köfis sofort von Grundeln geschreddert werden. Trotzdem wird jede Grundel behandelt, wie jeder andere Fisch auch. 

Sollte ich sehen, dass jemand sie lebendig irgendwo hinwirft, werde ich auch entsprechend reagieren. 

Der Threatsteller hat schon recht. Leider gibt es viele "Angler", die meines Erachtens so gut wie keinen Respekt gegenüber Lebewesen haben und oft bewahrheitet sich für mich das Cliche, dass Angler nicht besonders helle sind.


----------



## oldhesse (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Meine Beobachtungen am Rhein sind folgendermaßen. Am Hafen ist die Grundel eine Zumutung bei uns. Stippen kann man vergessen. Die interessanten Stellen werden von den Grundeln ebensogerne bezogen. Erschwerend hinzukommend ist eben auch, dass alle Fische eher vorsichtig dort beissen während die Grundel in Terminator-Manier sich auf alles stürzt. Seis drum.

Schlimmer finde ich jedoch ruhigeren Stellen am Rhein wo man mit Pose und Köderfisch angeln möchte. Tagsüber ein gezuppel vorm Herrn. In der Abendämmerung ebenso. Mit einem Schlag zum Nachtübergang dann fast gänzlich tote Hose. Ab und an kommt es noch mal zu Zupfern, aber wirklich selten.

Bei diesen Stellen habe ich zudem folgende Thesis. Die größeren Grundeln halten sich tagsüber im tieferen Wasser auf. Wenn es beginnt zu Dämmern sieht man die ganzen kleinen Fische am Ufer springen. Ich dachte bis dato, dass größere Raubfische in dei Schwärme stoßen und so die Panikreaktionen hervorrufen. Mittlerweile glaube ich aber eher, dass die größeren Grundeln näher ans Ufer schwimmen, dort durchaus auch rauben und attackieren und so das springen verursachen. Mit Abschluss der Dämmerung hört nämlich dieses springen genauso schlagartig wieder auf wie es begonnen hat und das würde zumindest die Aktivität von Zandern damit ausschließen. Auch größere Platscher bekommt man in dem Zusammenhang mit den springenden Fischen nicht mit...

Was meint der Rest dazu?


----------



## Brassenkönig (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ist hier meinem Eindruck nach ebenfalls so. Es scheint als hätte die Grundel irgendeine freie Nische für sich erschlossen. Gründlinge, Koppen, Schlammpeitzger o.ä. wurden schon vor dem Grundelaufkommen nicht gesichtet.
> 
> Der Supergau der invasiden und alles verdrängenden Art ist hier jedenfalls nicht eingetreten. Ich willl hier nicht so weit gehen die Grundel als Bereicherung für unsere Gewässer anzusehen, auch wenn der ein oder andere Haubentaucher mir hier widersprechen würde. Die Haubentaucher  jedenfalls gründeln hier inzwischen im Flachwasser zwischen den Enten und scheinen gefallen an den Einwanderern gefunden zu haben.
> 
> Eine Aufforderung zum Überdenken gewohnter Angelmethoden bringt der Einzug der Grundeln wohl oder übel mit sich. Wer stur seine Naturköder am Kleinsthaken auf festem Grund anbietet, wird sich an die Grundeln gewöhnen müssen.



Habe letztens in einer Studie gelesen, dass sich die Grundel wohl zu einem erheblichen Teil von Muscheln ernähren soll. Mit ihren ausgeprägten Schlundzähnen sollen sie wohl problemlos in der Lage sein, dessen Schalen zu knacken. Gerade in letzter Zeit haben sich invasive Muschelarten in unseren Gewässern ja massiv ausgebreitet (siehe Quagga-Dreikantmuschel etc.) Außer Karpfen, großen Brassen etc. können nur wenige Arten auf diese Ressource zurückgreifen, wodurch den Grundeln ein quasi kaum genutztes, riesiges Nahrungsangebot zur Verfügung steht. Klingt für mich also durchaus plausibel, dass die Grundeln eine neue Nische weitestgehend für sich erschlossen haben. Insofern stehe ich der These, Grundeln würde andere Arten radikal verdrängen, auch skeptisch gegenüber.

Zwar bemerke ich am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal auch, dass ich seit der Invasion deutlich weniger Weißfisch fange, aber auch das kann eher eine Folge des Massenaufkommens sein, die Grundeln sind schlichtweg schneller am Köder. Natürlich sind die Auswirkungen dieser Fischart kritisch zu bewerten und es auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass sie unsere aquatischen Ökosysteme massiv und langfristig verändern werden. Trotz alledem wird die Natur ihren Weg finden und nach dem Massenaufkommen den Bestand auf ein verträgliches Level einpendeln. Ändern können wir es eh nicht mehr, die Grundel werden wir niemals wieder aus unseren Gewässern raus bekommen! Sie ist einfach zu anpassungsfähig, robust und weist zudem eine hohe Fertilität auf. Auch die Tatsache, dass unsere Fließgewässer weitestgehend verbaut/begradigt sind, spielt den Tieren in die Karten. 

Letztendlich werden wir damit leben müssen, in ihrem ursprünglichen Verbreitungsgebiet klappt das schließlich auch und die Flussdeltas von Wolga, Donau etc. sind ja nun nicht gerade für einseitigen, schlechte Fischbestände bekannt . Vielleicht versuchen, die Situation positiv zu betrachten und sich über eine neue Nahrungsquelle für die Raubfischbestände zu freuen, gerade Barsch&Zander profitieren ja doch deutlich davon.

Trotzdem sollte es selbstverständlich sein, Grundeln so waidgerecht und würdevoll zu behandeln, wie jeden anderen Fisch auch. Habe mich auch schon mit Anglern angelegt, die Grundeln über die Steine gekickt oder ins Gebüsch geworfen haben, das ist unseres Hobbys einfach unwürdig! Auch eine Grundel ist ein Lebewesen und die können am Wenigsten dafür, schließlich haben sie den Bau des Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanals nicht in Auftrag gegeben|rolleyes.


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Interessant wird auch sein, wie sich das Größenwachstum der Grundeln an die für sie neuen Lebensräume entwickeln wird.


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*



Brassenkönig schrieb:


> Zwar bemerke ich am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal auch, dass ich seit der Invasion deutlich weniger Weißfisch fange, aber auch das kann eher eine Folge des Massenaufkommens sein, die Grundeln sind schlichtweg schneller am Köder.


ehrlich gesagt hab´ ich von einer plage am nok noch nix mitbekommen.
bis jetzt hab´ genau zwei grundeln gefangen, was ich eigentlich schade fand, denn ich wollte die biester gerne mal als köderfisch austesten.


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gnade für die Grundel*

Komm zu uns an den Rhein. Hier kannst du dir an einem Nachmittag einen 10 Jahresvorrat stippen.


----------

